# Cabergoline and herbal remedies



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have been on 250mcg of Cabergoline since April 2008, as my prolactin level was raised to 1500, this level has now reduced to within normal limits, although I am to continue taking these once a week for at least two years.. I am currently undergoing tests to see if I am ovulating, as we have been trying for a baby since January 2008 and have not become pregnant yet.. 
I have been told that certain herbs can help with fertility, but am unsure what I can take with Cabergoline.. The herbs recommended are false unicorn root AKA helanium..Agnus Castus AKA Vitex AKA Chaste Berry.. Angelica Senensis AKA Dong Quai.. 
Please can you help me and let me know what I can and cant take together..
Thank you in hope of your wise help..
Emily..


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'll pass you onto our pharmacist who may have a better idea

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you.. I look forward to hearing from them... Em..


----------

